# Fish Sammy Test (Success)



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2015)

*Fish Sammy Test*  (Success)


I thought about trying this before, but I finally got around to trying it.
Fish things like this get done at my house when Mrs Bear isn’t home, because she doesn’t eat Fish or Seafood.

So I took an 8 ounce Pack of Imitation Lobster Meat & threw it in a well buttered pan. (We usually can get these for Two 8 ounce packs for $4). I flipped it over a few times, until I got a little browning on both sides.
Meanwhile I coated two Hotdog rolls (leftovers) with Kraft Sandwich Spread (This is what I personally always use as Tartar Sauce).
Then using my Spatula, I just chopped off the right sizes of Imitation Lobster to fit in my rolls. Keeping it in one chunk makes it stay together while eating it, and no little pieces will be falling out of the roll.

Tasted Great—I will definitely be doing this again!!

Thanks for looking,

Bear



First Coat the rolls with your favorite Tartar Sauce:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1964.jpg.html




Heat up some Imitation Crab or Lobster in a Buttered Pan:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1965.jpg.html




Pull a nice sized chunk off & stick it in your Tartar Sauced Roll:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1967.jpg.html


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2015)

That looks darn good!   Not sure I've seen the imitation crab/lobster here, but then again, I haven't looked.  Will now though!

As for the sammich spread, I love that stuff!


----------



## gary s (Oct 28, 2015)

Neat idea !!  We get the imitation crab every once in a while, haven't noticed the Lobster  Gotta be good !!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks darn good! Not sure I've seen the imitation crab/lobster here, but then again, I haven't looked. Will now though!
> 
> As for the sammich spread, I love that stuff!


Thanks CB !!!

I was weaned on that Kraft Sandwich Spread. 4 kids and not much money, it was either sandwiches with one slice of Lebanon Bologna, PB&J, cold Rabbit Sammies, or Sandwich Spread Sammies in my school lunchbox.

So since I can't handle Raw Onions, Sandwich Spread became my goto when I need Tartar Sauce.

Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks CB !!!
> 
> I was weaned on that Kraft Sandwich Spread. 4 kids and not much money, it was either sandwiches with one slice of Lebanon Bologna, PB&J, cold Rabbit Sammies, or Sandwich Spread Sammies in my school lunchbox.
> So since I can't handle Raw Onions, Sandwich Spread became my goto when I need Tartar Sauce.
> ...



Bear, I'll show my age a bit here, remember when you could get it in a small glass jar, and you had to pry the metal lid off?


----------



## driedstick (Oct 28, 2015)

Damn it bear that looks flipping awesome,,,,I'd eat that and I'm not a big seafood fan,,,,but that there???? OH YA 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## amlong88 (Oct 29, 2015)

Going to pitch your creation to the family members in the house and see if we can make that happen as well. Sounds and looks so good to eat.


----------



## catfish1st (Oct 29, 2015)

I was raised on sandwich spread and applesauce sammies. Now I'm trying the imitation crab this weekend.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 29, 2015)

I need to get rid of last years crab catch to make room for the upcoming crab season.  This is an excellent way to help the cause.  Nice job Bear.

DS- Ever since you smoked that Salmon, it's obvious you ARE starting to like fish......Face it!


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2015)

Bear now thats a new twist to that imitation crab meat,I have used it in salads.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2015)

gary s said:


> Neat idea !!  We get the imitation crab every once in a while, haven't noticed the Lobster  Gotta be good !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

Bear


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Bear, I'll show my age a bit here, remember when you could get it in a small glass jar, and you had to pry the metal lid off?


I remember Dried Beef and cheese coming in a glass jar with a sealed metal lid, but I don't remember Sandwich Spread coming that way.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry John, I forgot to really give you a point  I'll fix that

Gary


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am going to have to see if I can find some imitation here in Iowa!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2015)

gary s said:


> Sorry John, I forgot to really give you a point  I'll fix that
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

You aren't the only one who does that---I've done it myself---Probably Old Age.(Me anyway)

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2015)

Catfish1st said:


> I was raised on sandwich spread and applesauce sammies. Now I'm trying the imitation crab this weekend.


Thanks Catfish!!

Hope you like it !!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2015)

AMLong88 said:


> Going to pitch your creation to the family members in the house and see if we can make that happen as well. Sounds and looks so good to eat.


That's Great---You'll love it !!

Bear


cmayna said:


> I need to get rid of last years crab catch to make room for the upcoming crab season.  This is an excellent way to help the cause.  Nice job Bear.
> 
> DS- Ever since you smoked that Salmon, it's obvious you ARE starting to like fish......Face it!


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


tropics said:


> Bear now thats a new twist to that imitation crab meat,I have used it in salads.
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

You'll love it Fried Lightly in Butter.

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> I am going to have to see if I can find some imitation here in Iowa!


Most of the times it's Imitation Crab, but the Imitation Lobster tastes the same to me.

It's also very low in calories---80 Cal per 8 oz pack!!

Here's what it looks like:






 ​


----------



## cmayna (Nov 1, 2015)

Going on a Crab combo (with Rock Cod) fishing trip this coming Sunday.  Might make one of these sandies with last year's crab but probably wouldn't be as yummy as a warmed up Sammy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Going on a Crab combo (with Rock Cod) fishing trip this coming Sunday.  Might make one of these sandies with last year's crab but probably wouldn't be as yummy as a warmed up Sammy.


Sounds Great !!

You all stocked up on Salmon to Smoke?

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 1, 2015)

Innovative and tasty. What else can you ask for?

Points.

Disco


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Most of the times it's Imitation Crab, but the Imitation Lobster tastes the same to me.
> 
> It's also very low in calories---80 Cal per 8 oz pack!!


Thanks for the info Bear! Good to know what to look for!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2015)

Disco said:


> Innovative and tasty. What else can you ask for?
> 
> Points.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Point too!!

Bear


----------

